# Credit Card Processing



## SouthernEssence (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to my first show in November.  I use Paypal on my online store but I need to be able to take credit cards at the show.

Do y'all take credit cards at shows or just cash?
If you do take cards, what equipment do y'all use?

Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a knuckle buster for shows without electricity and Propay for the rest.

Irena


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 1, 2007)

I was searching online and I found this cool swipey thingy that plugs into your cell phone and charges the card through you phone!!!  I think that's pretty cool.

Knuckle Buster and Propay...I'll look into those.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 1, 2007)

ProPay is a good way to go. You can just jot down all the info & process it when you get home.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 1, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> ProPay is a good way to go. You can just jot down all the info & process it when you get home.



Is that safe?  I'm sure there would be times that a card is declined.  What to do then?


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 1, 2007)

I just realized what a knuckle buster is.  lol  I feel like a knuckle head.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 1, 2007)

SouthernEssence said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been in this business since 1969. I only had 3 declines.
I also have their address, phone number and driver's license.

Irena


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 1, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> SouthernEssence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try it.  I'll need to get a "knuckle buster" but I can use paypal's virtual terminal for only $20.00 a month plus the regular fees.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 1, 2007)

You can purchase a knuckle buster pretty cheap on ebay.

Irena


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your help.  I found one on ebay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Irena, how often do you use credit cards at shows?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 1, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Irena, how often do you use credit cards at shows?



Out of about 100 transactions, half are CC's.

Irena


----------



## thenaturalway (Feb 9, 2008)

If you use a knucklebuster for credit card purchases, what do you do with the slips? I feel like a knucklehead for asking this.  How do you get your money?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 9, 2008)

The slips are for your records. You will still to phone in the info or enter it in to your processor who will make the deposits into the account of your choice.

I had propay a few years back, you can go online, enter the card numbers, etc & you have an online account w/ them, similar to paypal. When you want your cash you go in & transfer it to your bank account.

I am thinking about going back to propay. I have the terminal in my shop & slide the cards through, etc, but the machine & the monthly fees , etc ran me $1000.00 in 2007. You don't realize how quick those numbers add up untill you sit down to do your taxes at the end of the year. :roll:


----------



## thenaturalway (Feb 9, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The slips are for your records. You will still to phone in the info or enter it in to your processor who will make the deposits into the account of your choice.
> 
> I had propay a few years back, you can go online, enter the card numbers, etc & you have an online account w/ them, similar to paypal. When you want your cash you go in & transfer it to your bank account.
> 
> I am thinking about going back to propay. I have the terminal in my shop & slide the cards through, etc, but the machine & the monthly fees , etc ran me $1000.00 in 2007. You don't realize how quick those numbers add up untill you sit down to do your taxes at the end of the year. :roll:



I just checked out propay.  Their fees are very reasonable.  I'm assuming if you use the knucklebuster at craft shows, you just take their info and call it in later, right? Do you worry about a credit card not being valid or no funds available? I would think you take a big chance of the charge being declined.  Anybody can give a credit card and using the knucklebuster allows for them to possibly get their purchase for free.  Am I putting too much into this? I'm just afraid of losing money.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 9, 2008)

Cards are rarely declined. Losses are all part of doing busness though. Build an extra 1-2% into your prices & that allows for 1-2 in every 100 items to be lost stolen, damaged or declined. If you get the persons liscence number, phone number, etc you should be fine anyway. They have no way of knowing you are processing it later anyway. They will assume you are doing it right then so they won't hand you a card w/ the intent of scamming you.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 9, 2008)

Annual Fee $59.95 

Accept:  VISA / MasterCard  /Disco / Amex

3.50 % + $0.35 per transaction

+ $0.35 per transfer

Process on intermet or via phone.

That's a whole lot sweeter than what I have been paying. It tops out at $1,000 in charges per month. If you do more than that you have to upgrade.

You can down grade & it tops out at $500.00 per month but you lose phone processing & Amex / Disco processing too.


----------



## perfectsoap (Feb 15, 2008)

Tab,
3.50 % + $0.35 per transaction

+ $0.35 per transfer
not to mention the annual fee, isn't that like 10-20% of your sale for a bar or two?
Ugh
Jeff


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 20, 2008)

When I had my store I tried to do it with cash/check only sales, but quickly realized I had to buck-up and get a credit card machine.   The cost was well worth it.  Very few people carry cash anymore.  k


----------

